# la gueusaille



## cyaxares_died

Qu'est-ce que ce mot que je ne trouve pas dans le dictionnaire veut bien dire  ?
"Le président était aimé pourtant, par les libéraux du pays, soutenu par les intellectuels, chéri par les laissés-pour-compte et admiré par la gueusaille."


----------



## Maître Capello

Il se trouve pourtant dans le TLFi.


----------



## tilt

Ce n'est en tous cas pas un mot courant, et qui me semble très péjoratif.


----------



## Aoyama

Gueusaille est vieilli mais n'est pas rare. Gueusailler est, lui, vraiment rare.
Venant de _gueux_ , il est assez péjoratif ...
On retrouve la même construction avec _bleu / bleusaille _.


----------



## itka

marmot / marmaille ? Je dirais : probablement...


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> marmot / marmaille ? Je dirais : probablement...


Oui. 
La liste ne s'arrête d'ailleurs pas là (voir § B.1 et suivants).


----------



## Aoyama

> La liste ne s'arrête d'ailleurs pas là


mais cette liste ne comporte que deux mots (gueusaille et bleusaille) construits sur le même modèle _eusaille_ , les autres sont formés avec la terminaison _aille , _et n'y figure pas _canaille _qui est un cas particulier ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> mais cette liste ne comporte que deux mots (gueusaille et bleusaille) construits sur le même modèle _eusaille_ , les autres sont formés avec la terminaison _aille , _et n'y figure pas _canaille _qui est un cas particulier ...



_Gueusaille _et _bleusaille _sont construits sur le même suffixe _aille_ que _marmaille_, le _eus _ne vient que de leur radical !
Quant à _canaille_, je me réfère au lien que j'ai donné :


> _can_*aille* (qui a remplacé l'anc. _chienn_*aille*), subst. fém. _vieilli,_ « ramassis de gens méprisables ou considérés comme tels »


----------



## Jeremie1987

La "gueusaille", ce n'est pas courant du tout ! Ca veut dire la populace, la bas peuple stupide, c'est extrêmement péjoratif. C'est un dérivé du mot "gueux", mot du Moyen-âge lui même péjoratif (et drôle) aujourd'hui.


----------



## Aoyama

_Mea culpa _pour canaille, qui se trouve bien, j'avais pris la liste pour un ordre alphabétique.


> _Gueusaille _et _bleusaille _sont construits sur le même suffixe _aille_ que _marmaille_, le _eus _ne vient que de leur radical !


oui et ... non, on peut penser que _toute la terminaison_ (eusaille) forme un tout qui phonétiquement (ou "échoïquement" comme on dit en anglais) ajoute à la connotation péjorative (mais qui, dans la phrase citée, est plutôt humoristique) .


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> _Gueusaille _et _bleusaille _sont construits sur le même suffixe _aille_ que _marmaille_, le _eus _ne vient que de leur radical !


D'accord pour le suffixe, mais où est le _s_ [z] dans le radical _bleu_ ?


----------



## Aoyama

C'est évidemment le x qui devient z, comme, par exemple dix /dizaine ...


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> D'accord pour le suffixe, mais où est le _s_ [z] dans le radical _bleu_ ?


Dans le pluriel : la _bleusaille _est un ensemble de _bleu*s*_.


----------



## Aoyama

Vrai vrai.
Je rectifie mon commentaire un peu rapide :
c'est le x de gueux qui devient s (comme dix), alors que le s de bleus au pluriel est bien là.
La forme "gueu" n'existant pas ...


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Dans le pluriel : la _bleusaille _est un ensemble de _bleu*s*_.


À ma connaissance on ne peut ajouter de suffixe à une base se terminant déjà par le [z] du pluriel (qui ne fait pas partie, d'ailleurs, du radical). Les autres mots de la liste ayant une valeur collective se passent bien de toute marque du pluriel devant le suffixe.


----------



## Aoyama

> on ne peut ajouter de suffixe à une base se terminant déjà par le [z] du pluriel (qui ne fait pas partie, d'ailleurs, du radical). Les autres mots de la liste ayant une valeur collective se passent bien de toute marque du pluriel devant le suffixe.


euh, je ne suis pas très bien. Il semble bien que l'on puisse, puisque gueusaille et bleusaille sont utilisés ...


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> À ma connaissance on ne peut ajouter de suffixe à une base se terminant déjà par le [z] du pluriel (qui ne fait pas partie, d'ailleurs, du radical). Les autres mots de la liste ayant une valeur collective se passent bien de toute marque du pluriel devant le suffixe.


Oui, mais _bleu _est le seul radical à se terminer par une voyelle et _bleuaille _n'est pas très heureux. Dans ces conditions, il me semble logique, quitte à ajouter une consonne intermédiaire, que ce soit celle du pluriel.
C'est en tous cas comme ça que j'interprète ce _s_ additionnel.


----------



## Aoyama

_Bleuaille_ ne serait pas possible, à cause du hiatus. Et puis, on peut aussi penser par analogie _à grisaille ._


----------



## CapnPrep

L'hiatus est parfaitement possible dans _bleuâtre_, _bleuet_, et _bleuir_, mais ce sont peut-être des mots malheureux.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> L'hiatus est parfaitement possible dans _bleuâtre_, _bleuet_, et _bleuir_, mais ce sont peut-être des mots malheureux.


Je dirais que l'impossibilité (toute relative) de _bleuaille _tient au fait que _-aille _contient déjà une diphtongue.
_Bleuaille _ferait donc se succéder 3 sons de voyelle, ce qui me semble beaucoup.


----------



## itka

Tout à fait ! 
...Et je crois aussi à l'attraction de _grisaille_ qu'a évoquée Aoyama. Dans les deux cas, il s'agit d'une couleur, ce qui renforce la similitude.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> _Bleuaille _ferait donc se succéder 3 sons de voyelle, ce qui me semble beaucoup.


  Dans ce cas, que pensez-vous de  mots comme _victuaille, ouailles, piailler_?   3 sons de voyelle aussi, non?  

_bleuaille _ne me choquerait pas plus que _bleusaille_. Je trouve les mots aussi laids l'un que l'autre. Mais bon, c'est comme ça. Avec s. 

Quant à _gueusaille_,  qui vient de gueux... je vote pour une nouvelle orthographe : _gueu*z*aille_ (sur le modèle de dix = dizaine).  Ça donnerait plus de points au scrabble.


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème du hiatus en français est toujours plein de péripéties.
On a bien _gouaille _ou _bleuet_, _bleuaille_ pourrait donc se concevoir mais il faut aussi prendre en compte , outre l'analogie avec _grisaille_ la terminaison -s/zaille à connotation péjorative. La terminaison -aille a aussi une note préjorative, mais s/zaille encore plus ...


----------



## Nicomon

Connotation péjorative, là je veux bien. 

L'analogie à _grisaille _(on ne pourrait pas dire _griaille_, puisque gris ne s'écrit pas sans s) ne m'avait pas vraiment convaincue.  Je ne faisais pas l'analogie entre _grisaille du quotidien _et _les conscrits _ (seule définition donnée par le Petit Robert, d'un mot que je ne connaissais pas)

Le TLFI donne trois définitions de bleusaille (qu'on a déjà écrit avec z).   L'étymologie est en bas de page.  Le _s_ viendrait peut-être de l'ancien féminin _bleuse_ 

Mais, je crois qu'on s'est éloignés du gueusaille du fil, là.


----------



## Aoyama

On s'éloigne un peu, c'est vrai, mais quand même, je crois aux analogies phonétiques car les mots sont avant tout un son, une mélodie, avant d'être un sens.
On a donc aussi _blouse_ et _blouser _(même si on a _bleuter_). _bleuaille_ n'aurait pas pu trouver sa place.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie de copier cette ligne, trouvée au hasard d'une recherche google.

Assis horizontalement, suspendu entre deux cieux, j'observais les corps célestes évoluer quelque part dans la bleuaille.

Les gens sont poètes.


----------



## Aoyama

> j'observais les corps célestes évoluer quelque part dans la bleuaille.


C'est intéressant, il faudrait trouver la source exacte de cette création qui serait un mot "rare", une création d'auteur.
Mais cela ne change pas l'argument : _bleuaille_ et  _bleusaille _sont deux mots différents.
Bleuaille insiste sur une vague couleur bleue, bleusaille sur l'inexpérience d'un groupe de jeunes recrues ou de gens "frais émoulus" d'un quelconque apprentissage.
Ceci dit, je ne connais aucun nom de couleur dérivant en -aille dans le langage courant, seulement en -âtre (bleuâtre, verdâtre etc).
On a trouvé "blanchailler" chez un peintre (lequel ?) pour "peindre en/recouvrir de blanc avec excès" , mais c'est aussi une création personnelle.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Ceci dit, je ne connais aucun nom de couleur dérivant en -aille dans le langage courant, seulement en -âtre (bleuâtre, verdâtre etc).


  Mais si, tu connais... gris/aille.  Tu as toi-même fait l'analogie avec bleusaille. 

Je mettais l'exemple de _bleuaille_ pour rigoler.   J'ai bien saisi la différence, et je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question. Je passe à un autre fil.  

Je n'ai pas mis la source, car il s'agissait d'un site personnel. Il suffit de « googler » la phrase, pour trouver.


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais si, tu connais... gris/aille. Tu as toi-même fait l'analogie avec bleusaille.


Vrai, mais c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle ...


----------

